# Ciao bello a dopo



## mikasa_90

*Ciao a tutti

*Come si potrebbe dire questa frase in fracese?


Grazie


----------



## nino4ka

Non so com'è che si dice 'ciao bello!' (aspettiamo altre risposte...) però 'a dopo' si dice cosi: à plus !


----------



## tie-break

Penso che non ci sia in francese una traduzione "universale" per _ciao bello, b__isogna formulare la frase a seconda della persona a cui ci si riferisce (un'amico, un fidanzato) :_

_à tout à l'heure mon pote_

_à tout à l'heure mon amour_

oppure

_je te salue mon pote (ou mon amour) , à tout à l'heure_


----------



## Zsanna

Mon pote o mon amour - come mai? C'è una grande differenza fra le due! 
Dipende allora dal contesto? (Quale è il contestp allora adesso?)

Io direi che non c'è una soluzione facile in francese perché spesso non si dice "cosa sei per me" in questo caso.

E strano perché ho pensato l'altro giorno come sarebbe in francese "Ciao bella!" che una mia professoressa mi ha detto quando ci siamo incontrate una volta dopo la scuola in città (dove sono andata un po' per la scuola e un po' per le vacanze). 
Era una sorpresa per me e ha espresso una calore umana che non ho mai visto qui in Francia. Almeno non in questo modo, salutando qualcuno. Anche se "Salut, ma belle!" esiste - ma non ha sempre lo stesso significato. 
Sfortunatamente, "Salut, mon beau!" non esiste affatto.


----------



## BelleLilar

A me piace molto anche l'espressione "mon choux", che si potrebbe tradurre con l'inglese "my darling", anche se in francese è usato in particolare per il partner.
Quindi direi: "à tout à l'heure mon choux!"


----------



## Zsanna

Si, hai ragione (ci sono anche qualche altri cosi come: "mon chéri, mon sucre d'orge, mon lapin, ecc."), potrebbe essere une buona soluzione ma dipende sempre come si intende questo "bello"...


----------

